# keylogger help



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,
I need a kelogger recommend. My full story is on general forum (am i just paranoid).
Can you get free ones would be difficult to get anything i have to pay for without partner knowing.
How long does the download take? I have very very limited time with computer an noone around.
Also do you have to buy online? Would be easier if i can't get it for free to buy from a shop and not have to use cards to pay.
Thanks


----------



## Sindo (Oct 29, 2011)

There was another person in this forum recently looking for a free keylogger. I think she settled on Desktop Shark.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/37118-h-has-secret-email-account-6.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the free version of desktop shark will only give you keystrokes and nothing else


However, I discovered that if you go into the backup files of the program you can access the screen shots


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Read this thread

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/34897-best-keylogger.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikk (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you want a keylogger for PC or Mac? Anyway, you can search online for "download keylogger for mac or pc", then you will get many relevant information. For Mac, you may got some like download keylogger for mac or download mac keylogger, whatever, you can have a try.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

you will find kinds of commercial keylogger here: *keylogger4u*


----------



## alstonnat (Oct 25, 2013)

charlotte2 said:


> Hi,
> I need a kelogger recommend. My full story is on general forum (am i just paranoid).
> Can you get free ones would be difficult to get anything i have to pay for without partner knowing.
> How long does the download take? I have very very limited time with computer an noone around.
> ...


I suggest you Myjad Keylogger Pro.
I have been using this program to monitor my girlfriend.

Sorry to tell that but she has a LOT male friends that make me feel uncomfortable.
As long as she's not doing something nasty on the Internet and doesn't do things behind me. I will consider to quit this awful act.


----------

